# This years current crop!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The head groundskeeper picked half of the currents ( the other half he leaves for
the birds) He made his current jelly this morning. Tastes delicious!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Kwel.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What are currents?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here ya go Jim…









Get a Peek at Fresh Currants


Fresh currants are tiny, tart berries that come in black, red, and white varieties. European cuisines use them in desserts, jams, and other preserves.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Think grape jelly. Really looks nice. We used to can crabapples, chokecherries, and had access to one elderberry bush. All of those were loaded with pectin so jelled easily.
Always an extra treat knowing you made the jelly.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots and I have a mutual friend in Missouri that processes elderberries into syrup and jelly each year. And starting new elderberry bushes from cuttings.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Son-in-law is a great cook - he loves it on lamb and kielbasa ( especially Kielbasa) …daughter says, he thinks it’s liquid gold.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Two Knots and I have a mutual friend in Missouri that processes elderberries into syrup and jelly each year. And starting new elderberry bushes from cuttings.


Funny you should mention starting elderberry bushes from cuttings…
For Father’s day, son got root ball things to start cuttings…he got them in two sizes, big
and little ones…The head groundskeeper has them on everything…lemon tree, japanese
red maples, current bush, beauty bush, butterfly bush…everything…You ball it up right on the 
tree/ bush after it gets a good root growth you then you cut it off. 

Son also got two sets for himself as he’s an avid gardener - he thinks it’s a great invention!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Interesting. Steve sent me some cutting several years ago. They arrived with some leaves still green. He said just stick them in damp potting soil and keep damp/wet. I did, they grow a few hair roots and died.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Cuttings of what?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Elderberries sorry wasn't clear on that.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

BigJim said:


> What are currents?


What you get in the ocean.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

huesmann said:


> What you get in the ocean.


Love it. lol

I learned something new today, I didn't know what currents were. Thanks TK.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Love it. lol
> 
> I learned something new today, I didn't know what currents were. Thanks TK.


Jim, Just to clarify…My currents grow in my backyard, not in the ocean…Haha


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Those would be curr*a*nts.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Those would be curr*a*nts.


Obviously you don't know how to speak Two Knots.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I need a dictionary!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Those would be curr*a*nts.


I can only imagine that correcting someone’s spelling makes you feel like a superior big man…
You have been upgraded a notch - to my obnoxious jerk-off list.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> I can only imagine that correcting someone’s spelling makes you feel like a superior big man…
> You have been upgraded a notch - to my obnoxious jerk-off list.


 You do know that if you look in a dictionary, the two things are totally different?

And if you can't stand a little jovial ribbing, you are in the wrong forum.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You folks really should learn to speak Two Knots. Makes life much more fun. Ignore them TK.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> You folks really should learn to speak Two Knots. Makes life much more fun. Ignore them TK.



I do, there are about 10% of the posters on this site that can't spell.
And I ignore them all, until they get ATTITUDE, that is.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> I do, there are about 10% of the posters on this site that can't spell.
> And I ignore them all, until they get ATTITUDE, that is.
> 
> ED


The put them in your bozo bin and you won't have to get your knickers all twisted.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> You do know that if you look in a dictionary, the two things are totally different?
> 
> And if you can't stand a little jovial ribbing, you are in the wrong forum.
> 
> ED


Ed,


de-nagorg said:


> You do know that if you look in a dictionary, the two things are totally different?
> 
> And if you can't stand a little jovial ribbing, you are in the wrong forum.
> 
> ED


Ed, Of course I know the two words are different. You’re assuming that I can’t take a little jovial ribbing; I don’t need a dictionary to look up a snarky correction with the intent to sting! I’m not the one with ‘Attitude‘ here…


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Ed,
> 
> Ed, Of course I know the two words are different. You’re assuming that I can’t take a little jovial ribbing; I don’t need a dictionary to look up a snarky correction with the intent to sting! I’m not the one with ‘Attitude‘ here…


 And it's all really not worth the DRAMA, that it has became. 

So you made a common mistake, spelling Currant, the berry, not current, the flow of something, or the happening now event. 

It's not worth getting argumentative over. 

Let us all move on to something better. 

I too have a Berry bearing bush that I leave all the berries on for the birds, moatly because those berries are poison to humans.

But not birds.

A Woodbine, it is a relative of the Grape, but a poison variety, and grows wild here in the Rockies.


ED


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How thin is the skin on a black currant?


----------

